# Lock  FreeBSD partitions



## m69 (May 22, 2012)

Hi all. I want to lock my partitions using geli or gbde, but I want that after boot users aren't forced to enter the passphrase. In other words the partitions are locked but it seems that they aren't locked. I need it for security that if any one tries to mount partitions by CD or flash they can't do it.

Thanks.


----------



## fluca1978 (May 22, 2012)

I don't think it is possible, and I don't think it is a good security way of handling encryption. What you can do is to store the key file on a removable media and remove the media when you need to be sure your disks will not be accessible.


----------



## m69 (May 22, 2012)

Can you help me? What should I do for my security that the user can't mount my partitions and can't access the partitions?


----------



## fluca1978 (May 22, 2012)

m69 said:
			
		

> Can you help me? What should I do for my security that the user can't mount my partitions and can't access to the partitions?
> Thanks



Encryption is the right way to go, simply I don't think removing the passphrase will protect you.


----------



## SirDice (May 22, 2012)

Handbook: 19.16 Encrypting Disk Partitions


----------

